# Goldeneye Wii



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Has anyone bought this game? Is it any good?

Spend many months of my young life playing this on the N64.


----------



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

Me too, loved the game and worried about getting this incase it just ruins it for me!


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Iv seen a few reviews and its pretty much the same graphics, but better quality.

Can old N64 controllers plug into the Wii? My Wii is in its box from last Christmas still, might have to buy this game and play it.


----------



## d7ve_b (Jul 1, 2010)

I've not played it on the Wii but I did play it on the N64 and it consumed weeks of my 'spare' time! Proximity mines FTW.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

got it yes its good on wii myn is on harddrive though


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Hou said:


> Me too, loved the game and worried about getting this incase it just ruins it for me!


+1:thumb:


----------



## Mintyfresh (Dec 3, 2010)

I had a games night at a friend's house when this came out and played some of the single player of the new Goldeneye but ended up playing multiplayer on the N64 version - its still great all these years later!


----------

